# OV10 Bronco fighting ISIS in the Philippines...



## Devildoc (Jun 13, 2017)

I remember seeing these flying around Camp Lejeune growing up.  A great aircraft.

The OV-10 Bronco Is Wailing On ISIS Yet Again, This Time In The Philippines


----------

